

How I improved Twitter Handles Search's ranking - redox_
http://blog.algolia.com/improving-ranking-twitter-handles-search/

======
shawabawa3
Seems pretty good, however if you search for "bill", the 3rd result is "Ryan
Seacrest"

If there's only a partial match with the description it probably shouldn't
rank it so highly

~~~
redox_
You're right "Ryan Seacrest" has +10M followers.

As you might have read on the blog, the user query produces 2 underlying
queries. The first targeting top users (having 10M+ followers). This one
retrieves "Ryan Seacrest", even if the match was only part of the description.
It would be better if replaced by a query targeting the user's followers, but
I reached Twitter's rate limits while implementing it. The second targeting
others.

~~~
redox_
I've just committed a patch skipping top users if the match was only in the
description, with typos. Thanks for your feedback.

------
redox_
Demo is available at
[http://twittersearch.algolia.io](http://twittersearch.algolia.io)

